# Torque ???



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi all!
I am looking for a table with all the torque measure that we have to apply on a CR1.
Do you know where I can find that? Because I don't want to crack my frame or squeeze my fork.
Thanks a lot 
Stef

PS: Simoni on a CR1.... Jesus he will fly over the mountains!


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Crazy Attacker said:


> Hi all!
> I am looking for a table with all the torque measure that we have to apply on a CR1.
> Do you know where I can find that? Because I don't want to crack my frame or squeeze my fork.
> Thanks a lot
> ...


I sent Scott a message wondering. if they could give information about the headset (torgue etc). 

To no avail .....


petzi-baer


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Petzi baer
I did it yesterday too.
This is very precious informations, I don't know why they didn'T come with the bike...
Cheers
Stef


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

Crazy Attacker said:


> Petzi baer
> I did it yesterday too.
> This is very precious informations, I don't know why they didn'T come with the bike...
> Cheers
> Stef



hi,

were you able to find out the diffferent torque pressures for the CR1? if so, can you share them with me? thanks


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

ericimper said:


> hi,
> 
> were you able to find out the diffferent torque pressures for the CR1? if so, can you share them with me? thanks



Maybe someone with an 06 bike might help us here. I was at dealer a few weeks ago and saw that the new bikes come with farly big manual boxes ...



thanks

Peter


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi
I found nothing.
But for the seat-post we are safe because we have alloy at this place.
I asked my dealer and he told me to use the torque mentioned on the part, means that for a sterm Ritchey WSC we can apply 5Nm...
I am still looking for a table with all the Torque...
Cheers
Stef


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Seatpost Clamp:
M4 2.8-3.9 nm
M5 5.6-7.8nm
M6 9.8-13.7nm

There ya go 

K


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

K
There did you get the torque of the seatpost Clamp?
Also sorru for my lack of knowledge but what means M4, M5 et M6.
Stef


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Crazy Attacker said:


> K
> There did you get the torque of the seatpost Clamp?
> Also sorru for my lack of knowledge but what means M4, M5 et M6.
> Stef


the sizes of the bolts:

see here 


petzi-baer


----------

